# 6 day old puppies, milk coming out of nose



## Animal mad house

My pug had her litter of 4 puppies last wednesday by c-section. Anyway for the past 2 days the biggest of the pups has been drinking so quick that milk comes out of his nose. The vet didnt seem that concened about it when we had a vet checkup yesterday, maybe im being paranoid but im just scared he will get fluid in his lungs. I was wondering if anyone knows what i can do to make it easier for him to suckle? He is great otherwise and is gaining more and more weight each day. I look forward to hearing your advice, Many thanks x


----------



## dexter

hi have you checked that he doesn't have a cleft pallett?


----------



## jardine

I had the same with one of our newfie pups and we used to put him on one of the top teats to slow him down and he was better.


----------



## Animal mad house

dexter said:


> hi have you checked that he doesn't have a cleft pallett?


Hi, yes they have all been vet checked and no cleft palate. x


----------



## Animal mad house

jardine said:


> I had the same with one of our newfie pups and we used to put him on one of the top teats to slow him down and he was better.


Hi, i tried that, ive been putting him on different teats to see if it helps but he still keeps doing it.


----------



## archiebaby

one of my frenchie puppies did this, just a greedy puppy


----------



## Animal mad house

archiebaby said:


> one of my frenchie puppies did this, just a greedy puppy


Yeah he is very greedy lol, i just dont want anything bad to happen to him. x


----------



## SharonM

Sounds like a greedy pup, I'm sure if the pup had CP it wouldn't have made it this far.


----------



## Animal mad house

SharonM said:


> Sounds like a greedy pup, I'm sure if the pup had CP it wouldn't have made it this far.


Hi, sorry what is CP? He is a very greedy little puppy  I just keep thinking it cant be good for him.

Also the mom is hardly eating, she ate well untill the day before she went into labour. She has been eating Royal canin mother and baby dog food but has gone right off her food. The vet told me to give her lactol (which she loves!) and also change her onto a different brand food but that hasnt worked either  Is it normal for moms to go off their food? She used to eat like crazy before ( as pugs do) so this is very strange for her


----------



## Animal mad house

SharonM said:


> Sounds like a greedy pup, I'm sure if the pup had CP it wouldn't have made it this far.


Just realised what CP is. No he hasnt got a cleft palate, they have all been vet checked thursday and also yesterday. x x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Hope your puppy is doing better today, must be frightening for you to see. I would of said the same as other member...change to top teats. Try taking puppy off half way through feed to allow food to settle in his belly the put him back on again. sounds like the milk is coming out fast and he is having a right go at it not wanting to waste a single drop. another thing I was thinking is ....how is he laying when he is drinking, try altering his posture, may be he is laying too flat out and it is to level so milk is backing up???
some dogs do go off their food now and again. Try offering some pieces of chicken or ham etc in with her food, it may tempt her to start eating again.


----------



## Animal mad house

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hope your puppy is doing better today, must be frightening for you to see. I would of said the same as other member...change to top teats. Try taking puppy off half way through feed to allow food to settle in his belly the put him back on again. sounds like the milk is coming out fast and he is having a right go at it not wanting to waste a single drop. another thing I was thinking is ....how is he laying when he is drinking, try altering his posture, may be he is laying too flat out and it is to level so milk is backing up???
> some dogs do go off their food now and again. Try offering some pieces of chicken or ham etc in with her food, it may tempt her to start eating again.


Hi thanks for your advice, he is still doing it but you might be right it could possibly be the way he is lying. He does move around whilst he is on the teat and also likes to be upside down. He is still putting on weight which is great. I will just keep a very close eye on him whilst he is feeding. I also rub him after he has had his milk to try and make him sneeze out any milk thats still in, not sure if that is the right thing to do.

Mom has started eating abit of her dry food again, i think she was just being fussy. We have been buying her a cooked chicken from morrisons every other day just to fill her up :blush: but hopefully she will stick to her dry food now. x x


----------

